# Is this the right TPS?



## Luv_My_VDub (Mar 25, 2010)

Pulled from a 91 16v passat, thought it was right, but after looking at some pictures, I'm not convinced... a little help? Hope I didn't waste 50$










For use with megasquirt on my 16v gti.

Sent from my Vag-com via Megasquirt


----------



## bomberbob (Sep 19, 2004)

Post the part number. Take the heat shield off (couple of screws). There is a part number on the side of the TPS. I would think its a TPS, if its a switch it would just be two wires, not three.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

The ones with tps have two connectors. The three pin single is idle and wot switches built in.


----------



## kyle_b (Jul 12, 2007)

I dont think ive seen a tps with a pigtail like that, the ones with the pigtail are wot/idle microswitches like paul said, the tps will have a connector right on it


----------



## Luv_My_VDub (Mar 25, 2010)

well, the part number is 048 133 154
A precursory search tells me that it is a TPS of some sort, at least that is what I'm finding, but my VW part# searching skills are not up to snuff.
Ideas?


----------



## Luv_My_VDub (Mar 25, 2010)

Also, how could I test this with a multi-meter to check if it will work? I imagine I would need to supply a voltage to one of the wires, and apply my meter's leads to the ground and signal, suggestions on how to do this? I was thinking i could use a battery, 9volt? and attach the sensors ground to the (-) and the volt reference to (+)? Or is this horribly wrong?


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

Set it to read resistance (ohms) connect to two wires and work the throttle open and closed and see if there is any change. Then switch one of the leads to read another two wires. If there is a gradual change in resistance as you open and close then you have a tps. If it only changes from unconnected to shorted at the beginning or end of moving the throttle, then it is a switch only.


----------



## bomberbob (Sep 19, 2004)

Previous post is right. There is a section in the megamanual that will step you through it.
If its not the right one, just change it. Two screws and the TPS comes right off the shaft. Stick the new one on, put the screws back in, hook up the connector.
I bought a BMW TPS for a little over 40 bucks brand new, and put that on. Works fine. Had to make the shaft sticking out a little shorter (dremel). Rewired, recalibrated, presto. No more problems from a TPS that was over 20 years old. I have a spare throttle body, I may go ahead and do that one too and have a spare. I can take a photo and post if anybody wants to see it.


----------



## Luv_My_VDub (Mar 25, 2010)

Bummer, confirmed it with multimeter. Just a switch. 
FWIW:
Black+Yellow= Idle switch 
Black+Blue= WOT

What kind of BMW TPS did you use bomberbob?
Maybe I can just throw a potentiometer in there all DIY style...


----------



## bomberbob (Sep 19, 2004)

Pelican parts, throttle position sensor, BMW E36 3 series, all (1992 to 1999)
13-63-1-726-591-M375
Notes: 
- Your existing connector mates perfectly, but you will have to wire it different than your VW TPS. I couldn't find the pin outs for this TPS, used the procedure in the megamanual, figured it out.
- BMW TPS connector side will exit to the rear. My VW TPS exited from the front, so you will either have to ditch the heat shield, or dremel a little clearance for the connector.
- BMW TPS is very shallow, VW TPS is very deep. When you push the BMW TPS on the shaft, it will not go on all the way. Either put some kind of stand off between it and the bracket, or do like I did. I took the dremel and sliced off a little more than half of the piece of shaft sticking out.
- Lastly, there are no mounting holes where the BMW mounting holes are, so you will have to drill your own. I mocked mine up where I wanted it, then drilled holes and shot bolts in. To make sure you have a good spot, hold the TPS where you think you want it (plugged in), turn on the ignition so mega comes up, and try and calibrate your TPS. If it calibrates up and you have a full swing closed to full open throttle, then you are all set. Drill the holes right where it sits.


----------



## luigi1181 (Apr 6, 2002)

Bomber, can you post a picture, I would like to see how you did that.


----------



## 16ValveInside (Nov 20, 2004)

luigi1181 said:


> Bomber, can you post a picture, I would like to see how you did that.


X2 - good info on the BMW TPS Sensor:thumbup:


----------



## bomberbob (Sep 19, 2004)

Give me a day or two for pics, I need to pull the throttle body off to get a photo. My MK II is a real Frankenstein, MK III dual fans, MK III fuel system (tank, pump, fuel lines, everything), MK IV rear brake calipers, now I am dabbling in BMW parts. At least I am keeping it in the family, not using Honda parts.


----------



## Luv_My_VDub (Mar 25, 2010)

Haha, I'm right there with ya. Got so many parts from other models. A few Volvo parts too 
Thinking of renaming my car "Madonna Frankenstein". 
But yes, a picture would be amazing to see. that way I can check the junkyards for those bmw tps'.
TIA


----------



## bomberbob (Sep 19, 2004)

photos, pulled the body off this morning before going to work

http://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd422/bomberbob35/P9170001_zpsc6ea0f6d.jpg
old VW TPS, on the throttle body

http://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd422/bomberbob35/P9170004_zpse80e7930.jpg
photo of TPS removed. Shaft is visible, you will have to chop off around half of it.

http://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd422/bomberbob35/P9190002_zps1922cf3d.jpg
BMW TPS installed

http://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd422/bomberbob35/P9190001_zpsd42ad722.jpg
another shot

After doing this I realize that searching for a throttle body with a TPS is wasted effort. Just buy a body, pull off the old switch assy, install the TPS.


----------



## bomberbob (Sep 19, 2004)

Issue I didn't foresee: with the wiring exiting from the back of the throttle body instead of the front, the wiring is hanging right over the exhaust manifold. Ran the motor a little while after replacing the radiator. Got so hot back there the split loom I have over the TPS wiring melted. Heat shield can't go on unless I cut a slot for the BMW TPS, and that would not cover the wiring anyway.
Any suggestions? Header tape or some other insulation over the wiring?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

I made a heat shield for my main MS harness out of the aluminized-cloth VW uses for the fuel lines and O2 sensor harnesses. It is easy to sew on a regular sewing machine and I added velcro to close it. It should work better than the loom I had, as my harness runs from pass side to middle of firewall along with the brakes lines, right there above the exhaust header.


----------



## bomberbob (Sep 19, 2004)

Cut a slot with the dremel so I could put the heat shield back on and clear the BMW TPS. Advance has heat shield material (sewn into a tube). I bought a 3 foot section of that, shoved the wires through it, and its done.


----------



## Luv_My_VDub (Mar 25, 2010)

Thank you for the plethora of information! This has turned in to quite an informative thread. :thumbup:

Sent from my Vag-com via Megasquirt


----------



## cybernos12 (Feb 12, 2014)

*tps problems*

Tps went bad and wouldnt start at all so i got another one it wont start with it plugged in but does when unplugged. I have a 99 passat 1.8t. Need advice.


----------



## bomberbob (Sep 19, 2004)

Need details. Running megasquirt? When you turn on the key and look at your throttle position, is it sweeping as it should when you step on the gas, and let off?


----------



## cybernos12 (Feb 12, 2014)

*tps*

It opens once then nothing but if i unplug it the car runs crapy but runs. Plugged in starts up then shuts off


----------

